# SUBS southern CT



## jgil629 (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking to sub out a large condominium complex in Branford, CT. 

Address is Austin Ryer Lane, Branford, CT if you'd like to GoogleEarth (gray roofed buildings only).


Please PM or call 203-606-0817 if interested.


----------



## jgil629 (Mar 7, 2009)

bumping...are there any interested subs at all in SoCo?? I may also want to sub out a small plaza in north haven. 

Let me know, guys


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

*north haven*

Give me a call about North Haven 203 537-8106 Tony


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

the condos can i snow blow them or what?


----------



## jgil629 (Mar 7, 2009)

condos have been subbed...tony, i've got your number saved. i'll be in touch.

2brothers, are you the one that is just looking for snowblowing/shoveling work? i have a quite a few rental properties all in new haven area that only need sidewalk work done. whereabouts are your accounts?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

anything in the valley?


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

im in milford but ill take the ride heres my number 1-203-494-7816 call me well talk


----------



## ddlawncare (Jul 11, 2009)

i live in north haven and have room to add more properties.i also plow in east haven and branford,let me know about the lot in north haven.or any others, call me dana jr. 203-676-4311.


----------



## ddlawncare (Jul 11, 2009)

I called you yesterday and left a message,when you get a chance give me a call,i`m very intrested in the lot in north haven,since i live there and any other lots you may want to sub out.dana jr.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

anything sw ct ie norwalk darien stamford


----------



## jgil629 (Mar 7, 2009)

dana, i did get your message..been pretty busy putting in some last minute bids so i haven't gotten a chance to get back to you. anyway, i'm still waiting on confirmation from the management co. at that property . soon as i hear from them i'll be in touch with you and Tony for some rates and info.

Plowman, unfortunately don't have anything down by you...mostly all New haven county.


----------



## ddlawncare (Jul 11, 2009)

Sounds good,thanks for getting back to me.good luck with your bids and hope to hear from you soon.dana jr.


----------



## 2brothersyc (Oct 17, 2009)

anyone need snow blowing work im trying 2 get setup with a route for the year let me know


----------

